# Dealing With Spammers



## David Pence (Oct 1, 2008)

I think I may have a plan to deal with these _burárum_ spammers.

I created a new "New User" group. The only forum this group can interact with is the New Member fora. That way, we can determine what kind of member they'll be. If the new member turns out to be evil and pollutes the site with spam, then it will be contained and easily dealt with.

After 3 days, "New Users" will be promoted to the Registered User class, and thus have access to the rest of the site. Most spammers won't be so happy to wait 3 days to spam the site.

Another idea I'm thinking about is only allowing new registrations one day per week. Many sites such as ours are limited the times that people can register. A sign of the times. That's just a thought for now ... we'll see how this new arrangement works out first.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 1, 2008)

Seems pretty clever, D. I think it might just work.

And burarum - haha.


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 2, 2008)

The idea about a new user group is better - otherwise we could lose some members, because they might forget to come back and register.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree. I think the second option could be considered very off-putting.


----------



## David Pence (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay ... I've switched to reCAPTCHA as an improved 'human verification' option. I also added a 'Test Question' to the registration forum. It must be answered correctly or the form won't complete. This question can be updated whenever, so if someone comes up with a good one, let me know.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 4, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> I agree. I think the second option could be considered very off-putting.



I agree with that wholeheartedly.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 5, 2008)

dapence said:


> I also added a 'Test Question' to the registration forum. It must be answered correctly or the form won't complete. This question can be updated whenever, so if someone comes up with a good one, let me know.



What's the last name of the author this site concerns?  (Tolkien) - everyone should be able to answer that one


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 6, 2008)

Are these questions going to be rotated? Our just pick one and that one stays?

It would be hardly fair to make the question trivia like, because it's easy as pie to google answers.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 6, 2008)

True. However, we don't wanna make it too hard, in case Hobbit movie lovers come along that know squat about the books, but want to discuss the movie and eventually get into Tolkien more..

Besides, I think it would be a very persevering spammer that would Google an answer and wait three days, before he could fill the place with his taint. As far as I know, they're not that dedicated to their art. I could, however, be very wrong.


----------

